# Please Identify This Vintage Slingshot Gun



## airgunenthusiast (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,
I'm looking to identify a vintage slingshot that I'm adding to the "other projectile firing device" area of a new web site I'm developing. A few years ago I purchased a Mega-Dart blowgun rifle that was grouped with this unidentified slingshot gun. The slingshot has no markings of any kind that could help identify it. The slingshot was missing it's surgical bands and the ammo pouch so I fabricated some for it recently. After installing these items the slingshot works great and it is well made. The frame is made of a rugged black plastic featuring a working safety along with a spring activated catch/switch at the rear of the frame. This catch/switch keeps the gun cocked once the elastic bands are fully stretched prior to firing. A pair of swiveling rods form a gate which holds the loaded ammo pouch in place until the trigger is pulled. Once the trigger is pulled these swiveling rods swing outward freeing the captive ammo pouch allowing the elastic bands to contract and sling the projectile. The trigger assembly is nearly identical in form and function to that of the Mega-Dart blowgun as is the safety and composition of the plastic. The Mega-Dart gun was developed in 1985 and manufactured in El Paso, TX. I often wonder if these devices share a common link. Attached are photos of the mystery slingshot and the Mega-Dart rifle that it was grouped with.

Does anyone know what company manufactured this slingshot and it's model name? Does anyone have any historical information about the device? I'd like to be able to properly identify this item on my web site rather than referring to it as "unknown".

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ive never seen anything like that before


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

No idea but I would appreciate a link to your webpage


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Never seen the Slingshot pistol before but I do remember seeing one of the Blowgun rifles on ebay before except the one I saw was brown instead of green. Both are very cool looking though.


----------



## airgunenthusiast (Jun 22, 2011)

Gwilym said:


> No idea but I would appreciate a link to your webpage


Just opened the new site this morning:
The Airgun Enthusiast Channel

Site has many airguns but also projectile firing devices such as slingshots.

Hope you like it,
Dan


----------



## airgunenthusiast (Jun 22, 2011)

Faust said:


> Never seen the Slingshot pistol before but I do remember seeing one of the Blowgun rifles on ebay before except the one I saw was brown instead of green. Both are very cool looking though.


Hello,
Very good eye! The camo versions of the Mega-Dart guns are what one normally encounters. This green one a unique oddity. I refer to it as a 'MX carbine' since it's length and power are somewhere between the MX-7 rifle and the MX-5 pistol. By the way, the slingshot gun pictured is larger than in may appear in the photo. It's actually 19" in length and is a fairly substantial piece.
-Dan

Here is a group of Mega-Dart guns:


----------

